
Javascript games in 30 lines - nmbdesign
So here&#x27;s the list of 30-line-madness
======
nmbdesign
Sokoban:
[http://jsfiddle.net/zabbius/nU74f/](http://jsfiddle.net/zabbius/nU74f/)

Minesweeper: [http://jsfiddle.net/c884a/](http://jsfiddle.net/c884a/)

Roguelike RPG:
[http://jsfiddle.net/kPZaP/3/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/kPZaP/3/embedded/result/)

Tetris: [http://jsfiddle.net/ova777/kFxja/](http://jsfiddle.net/ova777/kFxja/)

Ping pong: [http://jsfiddle.net/WNrfp/6/](http://jsfiddle.net/WNrfp/6/)

Rally:
[http://jsfiddle.net/agegorin/kML8G/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/agegorin/kML8G/embedded/result/)

Arcanoid:
[http://jsfiddle.net/martin_/Fq8F4/](http://jsfiddle.net/martin_/Fq8F4/)

Snake: [http://jsfiddle.net/Uk2PP/9/](http://jsfiddle.net/Uk2PP/9/)

And piano as a bonus:
[http://jsfiddle.net/c62Pe/1/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/c62Pe/1/embedded/result/)

~~~
deadfall
I am not great a JavaScript development, but I enjoy this new fad of creating
something in less than n lines of code. The different approaches still enforce
that coding is an art.

P.S. I am so bad at pong.

